# Wood Chips will not burn?????



## reidjones (Jul 6, 2013)

I just got a masterbuilt smoker and having a hard time to get smoke and chips to burn. Any suggestions?

what temp should it be at??? Manual says 225 but that doesn't seem to work or it could be wrong

Thanks for your help. No smoke defeats the purpose of the smoker.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 6, 2013)

I don't have that smoker but if you are relying on the therm that comes with the unit, that's the problem.  You have probably not reached 225 yet.  Manufacturers therms are usually unreliable.  If you are doing a seasoning smoke with no food, crank that baby up and see what happens.  Get yourself a good dual probe therm.  Good luck.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 6, 2013)

BTW.  How about swinging by Roll Call and introduce your self so we can give you a proper Howdy.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## the zil (Jul 6, 2013)

Make sure you have the chip tray in the correct position. I meet a little resistance when sliding mine in place in that little rectangular area. Mine starts smoking before it ever hits 225 on the thermometer. My Masterbuilt thermometer is within a degree or two of my secondary thermometer so I feel pretty confident of the temps. If you remove the chip hopper and look through the hole can you see any smoldering?  I also rotate the chip hopper a couple of times to be sure the chips have actually unloaded.  Also, do you have it on an extension cord, per chance?  I believe that may affect the result.  I'm sure someone with more expertise than me will be along with additional suggestions.


----------



## mikelikessmoke (Jul 6, 2013)

reidjones, Welcome aboard!

Which Masterbuilt smokers do you have?

MES30, MES40, Analog, Digital?

Each has their own inherent quirks.

How many wood chips are you putting in at a time? Too many and it can take FOREVER to begin smoking.

Wet chips or dry chips? I have found that in MY MES30 wet chips do not work. They steam for a while then nothing... so you swap them out for more wet chips that just steam. Actually they will eventually smoke but impatience wins our long before they dry out enough to begin smoking.

Therefore dry chips work for me.

The simplest solution to problems with smoke generation is to purchase an AMNPS  from Todd Johnson here on SMF. 

Masterbuilt smokers work well out of the box. 

The AMNPS makes them work GREAT!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 6, 2013)

My MES 40 wouldn't smoke until it got up to about 230*, when it was new.

Masterbuilt sent me the Free Retro-fix chip burner assembly replacement.

That one would start smoking at about 45*, but then when it got up to around 180*--200* it would ignite the chips (Flames).

I got an AMNPS, and stopped using the MES 40 chip burner completely, and never looked back. Smoking became a pleasure. I can now put perfect smoke on things like Bacon for up to 11 hours straight, without touching anything.

Bear


----------



## geerock (Jul 6, 2013)

Yeah, like bear says there was a problem with a few models that had an extra metal shield under the chip tray.  Call MB service and they'll send you a replacement retro at no charge.  Also, like KC5 says verify the smoke chamber temp.  The mes units are notorious for being way off.  Two things yoy should have to really make the mes set and forget....... maverick et73 or 732 and an AMAZN smoke tray.  You won't be sorry.
BTW.  what model mb smoker do you have?


----------

